

Why aeroplane wings aren't dimpled like golf balls - aubergene
http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/aerodynamics/q0215.shtml

======
te_platt
A nice article on two points.

1\. A good explanation of something I had wondered about.

2\. A technical level above "History Channel popularization" but below PhD
dissertation. Is it just me or does it seem like articles at this level are
very rare?

~~~
lsb
Read carlzimmer.com --- it's very well-written and informative.

------
mcantor
FTA: However, there do exist other types of devices commonly used on wings
that create a similar effect to the dimples used on golf balls. Though these
wing devices also create turbulence in order to delay flow separation, the
purpose is not to decrease drag but to increase lift. One of the most popular
of these devices is the vortex generator.

Upvoted for informing me that a device called a "vortex generator" actually
exists.

SWEET.

~~~
tesseract
Vortex coolers (Wikipedia it) are, well, cooler.

~~~
silentOpen
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Vortex_cooler>

